# BoredSysAdmin stuff



## BoredSysAdmin (Mar 6, 2011)

TV: LG 42PC5D 42" 720p Plasma, 
AVR: Onkyo TX-SR805. 
Speakers: The Speaker Company 2x TST2 towers, TC2 center, 2x TSB bookshelfs
Premier Acoustic PA-120 Sub
Cable: SA HD8300 DVR
XBOX360 Elite 
Custom Ion based htpc
Toshiba DVD
URC MX900+RF350
Headphones: HT: Fostex RP20P and mobile: Shure SE-425
PC: SB Audigy2 ZS->JBL LSR2325P


----------

